

Could the Net be killing the planet one web search at a time? - awk
http://www.vancouversun.com/business/Could+killing+planet+search+time/4891461/story.html

======
SoftwareMaven
Just don't take a breath to make up for it.

For comparison to the 1g CO2 per search:

    
    
      - One breath: 0.001g
      - One hour of a 60 watt bulb: 0.060kg
      - One gallon gasoline burned: 8.9kg
      - One hour of El Chinyero vent: 90000kg
    

(Note, it's late, so I may have screwed up some of the calculations between
pounds, hours, and other imperial units)

~~~
SoftwareMaven
That breath was supposed to be 1g or .001kg. See, I was tired!

